# Chinese painted quail



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is Twitch and Loralie they are Chinese Painted Quail they have 2 eggs in their nest.  We may have chicks.  He has been doing a lot of crowing the last 2 days.  I guess he was making an announcement!











 The second picture is of Penquin who lives with his brother Chickadee who looks the same.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

My quail pair are laying eggs they are on #9 today hope they sit.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope you get some chicks!  And I expect pictures if you do!


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

it's my understanding that she will not sit until she is done laying.  I'll let you know if she sits.  It takes about 16 days to hatch.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2013)

Those are gorgeous eggs and birds!


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous eggs and birds!


thanks.  They are so funny to watch.  It's hysterical to see them sand bath.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

How cool is that
I think she will sit on 11 eggs ???? might be more


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't wait to see.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 25, 2013)

10 eggs now.  Saw dad sit briefly.  this is their first go at it.  We'll see.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 26, 2013)

marilyn1 said:
			
		

> 10 eggs now.  Saw dad sit briefly.  this is their first go at it.  We'll see.


Come on guys just one more  little egg for me 
I will stick on 11


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> marilyn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She laid  # 11 but out side the nest!!!


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 27, 2013)

marilyn1 said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They built the nest up so it's hard to see how many in there.  They rolled the #11 egg into the nest.  It took them a day to get it there.  Not sitting steady yet.  Don't want to bother them.  I'll  just watch and wait to see what they do...


----------



## goat boy (Jan 28, 2013)

we had that same breed they sat and they laid one egg a day they lay at like 3 month's old it's amazing'


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 30, 2013)

marilyn1 said:
			
		

> marilyn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like she stopped @ 13 on monday 1-28-13. They have been moving them about in the nest.  Nobody's sitting for more than a few minutes here and there.  will see.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey good luck and good job I didn't gamble the farm on 11


----------

